# Jimmy Dean Sausage clone tests



## gearloose (Jul 9, 2017)

Jimmy Dean is my favorite brand of supermarket sausage, so I went in search of clone recipes to try my hand at making my own.  I found this set of three recipes from Top Secret Recipes posted by Todd Wilbur on FB:

*Jimmy Dean Sausage *clone recipe

This clone recipe re-creates three varieties of the famous roll sausage that you form into patties and cook in a skillet. Use ground pork found at the supermarket (make it lean pork if you like), or grind some up yourself if you have a meat grinder laying around for some good old-fashioned fun. Thanks for the inspiration, Jimmy!

Regular
16 ounces ground pork
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried parsley
1/4 teaspoon rubbed dried sage
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground coriander
1/4 teaspoon MSG (such as Accent Flavor Enhancer)

Hot
16 ounces ground pork
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon rubbed dried sage
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground coriander
1/4 teaspoon MSG (such as Accent Flavor Enhancer)

Maple
16 ounces ground pork
3 tablespoons maple-flavored syrup
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon MSG (such as Accent Flavor Enhancer)
1/4 teaspoon ground coriander

Combine all the ingredients for the flavor of your choice in a medium bowl. Form the sausage into patties and cook in a skillet over medium heat until browned all over.

Each recipe makes 1 pound of sausage.

**********

I started with a 3.2 lb pork butt, which weighed almost exactly 3 lb. after deboning.  I cubed the meat, stuck it in the freezer for 45 minutes, then ground it through the small die on my Kitchenaid grinder.  (Not dragging out the big dog for 3 lb!)  Then I divided the meat into three 1 lb. portions.  I had measured out the spices for the three recipes while waiting on the meat to firm up in the freezer.  Each pound of meat was mixed with it's spice blend, placed in an airtight container, and placed in the refrigerator.  I was only patient enough to wait 30 minutes before frying a test patty of each batch.

SWMBO was my taste tester.  She declared the regular her favorite, but said the other two were also good.  I was instructed that the regular would be for biscuits & sausage gravy.  The Maple would be made up into breakfast links to go with pancakes, and the hot would make great sausage & egg biscuit sandwiches.

Now, the real question:  Does it taste like Jimmy Dean?  Sort of.  I followed the recipes exactly, even using real maple syrup, but did not use the MSG.  Perhaps that would bring the flavor more in line with the original.


----------



## blaise (Jul 10, 2017)

That recipe rang a bell-----so I went back in my book and sure enough-----the exact same recipe from 1989-----from a site that claimed to have access to a mass spectrometer-----they had copies of famous products----McDonald's secret sauce, A-1 , Heinz 57 and so on. Back then it probably took 10 minutes to download. 

   By the way, the site soon disappeared, probably hunted down by corporations and eliminated






.

I used to really like the Jimmy Dean and Bob Evans sausage until they started using to much fat and gristle.

 The spicing of this recipe was close but not exact, in my opinion. According to my book, I modified this quite often, but haven't made any in years.

  I do use MSG in some recipes, I like the flavor enhancement, as long as you don't overdue it.

Thanks for sharing.

Blaise


----------



## gearloose (Jul 10, 2017)

I made sausage & egg biscuit sandwiches this morning, using the hot sausage.  The overnight rest in the fridge definitely improved the flavor, and it was already pretty tasty last night only 30 minutes after mixing.  It has a nice heat bite without being overpowering.  I would describe it as a medium-hot, but I'm a bit of a chilihead.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 10, 2017)

I made that clone recipe in the past (the regular and hot).  I also thought the flavor was just not exactly "Jimmy Dean".  Not bad sausage though, and I did use the MSG.


----------



## gearloose (Jul 10, 2017)

dward51 said:


> I made that clone recipe in the past (the regular and hot).  I also thought the flavor was just not exactly "Jimmy Dean".  Not bad sausage though, and I did use the MSG.


I've yet to find a clone recipe of _anything_ that tasted exactly like the original it was supposed to copy, and I've tried a number of them.  The good thing is, that when I started messing with sausage making again after a 10+ year absence, SWMBO was skeptical of the money I was spending on modifications to my bbq rig and on some new equipment & supplies.  She has been impressed with my results so far, and has really liked what I've been making.  So, the skepticism has dialed back quite a bit. Her biggest concern now is that I will grow tired of doing it and set it aside again.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Jul 10, 2017)

Don't know if stole it from you....but the recipes I have had this one it....it has been my wife's favorite plus I have to make if for a friend with almost twice the sage (she loves sage sausage)....if it was your....thanks for the recipe

Pete

(the subman)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>JA</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   <w:UseFELayout/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false"  DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="382">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footnote text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="header"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footer"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="table of figures"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="envelope address"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="envelope return"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="line number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="page number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="endnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="endnote text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="table of authorities"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="macro"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="toa heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Closing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Signature"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Message Header"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Salutation"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Date"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text First Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Block Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Hyperlink"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="FollowedHyperlink"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Document Map"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Plain Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="E-mail Signature"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Top of Form"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal (Web)"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Acronym"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Address"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Cite"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Code"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Definition"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Keyboard"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Preformatted"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Sample"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Typewriter"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Variable"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal Table"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation subject"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="No List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Contemporary"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Elegant"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Professional"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Subtle 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Subtle 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Balloon Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Theme"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Level 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Level 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Level 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Level 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Level 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Level 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Level 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Level 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Level 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true"   Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true"   Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true"   Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Mention"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Smart Hyperlink"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Cambria",serif;mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

Sage

16 ounces ground pork

1 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon dried parsley

1/4 teaspoon rubbed sage

1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

1/4 teaspoon dried thyme

1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper

1/4 teaspoon coriander

1/4 teaspoon MSG (such as Accent flavor enhancer)

EndFragment


----------



## gearloose (Jul 10, 2017)

Not my recipe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The three recipes I posted were from a website that specialized in copycat/clone recipes.


----------



## gearloose (Jul 16, 2017)

Today I made five pounds (half a recipe) of fresh breakfast sausage from Rytek Kutas' book, "Great Sausage Recipes..."  I still had some of the Jimmy Dean clone recipe, so was able to do a side by side taste comparison.  Both recipes make a damn good tasting sausage, but my better half and I both agree that the Rytek Kutas recipe tastes better (at least, to us.)  I stuffed the remainder of the sausage into collagen breakfast sausage casings, linked them and stuck them in the freezer.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 17, 2017)

I haven't made the Kutas version in years......Thanks for the reminder. Thumbs Up


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2017)

There is no way to ever Exactly replicate any commercial product. There are binders, conditioners, emulsifiers and such that although they have a mild flavor, still contribute to the manufactured taste. When JD submitted his recipe for mass production, a Pound of this, a Tablespoon of that and 2 teaspoons of this here, got converted to Kilos of each ingredient to make hundreds of Kilos of sausage. To make 2 Kilos or about 5 pounds  an accurate conversion would require weighing the ingredients in tiny amounts, to at least two decimal places. Forget trying to replicate and be consistent measuring in teaspoons. There is no way to source the ingredients from JD's supplier, who buys from a manufacturer, who buys from a grower in Sri lanka or Pakistan. We got McCormick that buys bulk and from the cheapest source that can vary by country or region, stores who knows how long , only to sit on the self at Walmart until we grab the dusty bottle of rubbed Sage off the shelf. Unfortunately, best we can hope for is to find and make a recipe that we " Enjoy "as much as JD or my beloved Johnsonville Brats...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 17, 2017)

Great point , well said . 


Chef JimmyJ said:


> There is no way to ever Exactly replicate any commercial product. There are binders, conditioners, emulsifiers and such that although they have a mild flavor, still contribute to the manufactured taste. When JD submitted his recipe for mass production, a Pound of this, a Tablespoon of that and 2 teaspoons of this here, got converted to Kilos of each ingredient to make hundreds of Kilos of sausage. To make 2 Kilos or about 5 pounds  an accurate conversion would require weighing the ingredients in tiny amounts, to at least two decimal places. Forget trying to replicate and be consistent measuring in teaspoons. There is no way to source the ingredients from JD's supplier, who buys from a manufacturer, who buys from a grower in Sri lanka or Pakistan. We got McCormick that buys bulk and from the cheapest source that can vary by country or region, stores who knows how long , only to sit on the self at Walmart until we grab the dusty bottle of rubbed Sage off the shelf. Unfortunately, best we can hope for is to find and make a recipe that we " Enjoy "as much as JD or my beloved Johnsonville Brats...JJ


Great point .


----------



## dward51 (Jul 17, 2017)

And another great point as to why anyone who makes sausage in small household batches should, no make that MUST have a good gram scale with 1/100th gram resolution (the called for 2 decimal points).  They are not expensive either. $20-$30 on Amazon (and the price gets crazy for certified lab grade units though).


----------



## saucisse (Jul 19, 2017)

I'll have to try these.  I tried the AC Leggs #10 but it was lacking.  Had to add more seasoning, pepper flakes, sage and black pepper to get it right. I would rather make my own than use a mix.


----------



## gearloose (Jul 19, 2017)

saucisse said:


> I'll have to try these.  I tried the AC Leggs #10 but it was lacking.  Had to add more seasoning, pepper flakes, sage and black pepper to get it right. I would rather make my own than use a mix.


Mixes are convenient, but you are paying good money for what is mainly salt.  Mixing by hand is quick, and with a good gram scale, very easy & repeatable.


----------

